# OTA .602 ROOTED But Tether not working



## DicVodge (Aug 26, 2011)

I had CM7 running and wanted to switch to .602 OTA GB. I don't need my tether all the time, but it comes in handy a lot. For some reason the 3G mobile hotspot keeps popping up and I can't seem to get around it. Any ideas?


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

DicVodge said:


> I had CM7 running and wanted to switch to .602 OTA GB. I don't need my tether all the time, but it comes in handy a lot. For some reason the 3G mobile hotspot keeps popping up and I can't seem to get around it. Any ideas?


free tethering has been blocked in the stock gingerbread roms on the droid x. it was blocked on 596 also.


----------



## DicVodge (Aug 26, 2011)

So i take it there is no way for it to work at the moment? If not i will just sbf back and revisit CM7. Thanks


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

DicVodge said:


> So i take it there is no way for it to work at the moment? If not i will just sbf back and revisit CM7. Thanks


you can use the teamblackhat tether patch. the original link to download it, at mydroidworld, was taken down cuz they didnt want to promote stealing or whatever. but you can still find links to it out there on the interwebz


----------



## DroidModderX (Jun 9, 2011)

Has anyone used the tetherpatch lately?


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

Vocali05 said:


> Has anyone used the tetherpatch lately?


yes, it works


----------



## DroidModderX (Jun 9, 2011)

Razorloves... no complaints from verizon?


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

Vocali05 said:


> Razorloves... no complaints from verizon?


no, but i don't use it. only tested it to see if it worked. i haven't heard of anyone getting a complaint though.


----------



## Nemo aeternamn (Aug 23, 2011)

there's also this patch you can flash...it has the tbh patch in it... it's just made flashable...

http://www.droidxforums.com/forum/gingerbread-development-hacking/30948-wugpacked-gb-tether-patch-all-one-zips.html


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

"Nemo aeternamn said:


> there's also this patch you can flash...it has the tbh patch in it... it's just made flashable...
> 
> http://www.droidxforums.com/forum/gingerbread-development-hacking/30948-wugpacked-gb-tether-patch-all-one-zips.html


didn't know about that one. Looks great. Thanks for sharing.


----------

